# Seahorses and Marine



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

I used to keep Marine fish many years ago, including seahorses.. I am craving having a small tank with a couple in. But just don't know where to begin! I have cats so need a very secure tank, and want fish who will live in harmony! The clown wrass was my very favourite fish, but know they can be a bit tempermental!
Any ideas?


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

If you havn't kept them for a while have you checked out the price of marine fish now as some are crazy expensive. A local fish centre near me has sea horses most of the time but they are about £60 each which I think is about the average price from shops. I would love some as they are wicked but I think that is a lot of money and I would be so scared that they would die.......So I keep to my tropical fish


----------



## npsari (Oct 15, 2008)

I wish i coud keep seahorses in my house, they are so coool
I wonder if they need warm water


----------



## comp.wiz (Oct 23, 2008)

Seahorses require tropical marine tanks.


----------



## emskie (Oct 25, 2008)

Seahorses can be very difficult and expensive to keep. They need a heated marine tank with filter system but very light flow. 
Because they are very specific you will normally be advised to keep them seperate from most types of fish. Pipeworms or small community fish with similar needs are all that can be kept with them.
Their feeding habbits can be very difficult to maintain. Most species require feeding 3 or 4 times daily.
Have you thought about setting up a community marine tank instead? This can be much easier and just as rewarding. Clown fish, royal grammas and firefish are particularly attractive and normally on the hardier side!


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

I used to have a mixed tank, and my very favourite was a clown wrass. He was stunning, would hover around me when I was close to the tank. I was devestated when he died!


----------

